# Couple-a-middleweight saves



## tacochris (Feb 3, 2021)

So the week started off weird in the sense that bikes are now finding me which is WAY off base! 
Day one: Monday I got a call from a really nice older minister about an old Schwinn under his barn cover and he was ready for it to find a new home.  Long story short, after a long trip down a dirt road I ended up with this really nice survivor (RIP to the original seat) 1960 Tiger with gorgeous decals and a nice 2 speed rear.  Covered in moss and dirt I think this bad boy is gonna clean up really nice.
Day two: I get an email from an older gentleman  about an "old schwinn" hanging on his back fence that needs a new home.  A deal was made and once again, down another long dark dirt road (seeing a theme) I was greeted by a ratty patina 1963 American that actually was his childhood bike.  This wasn't anywhere as nice as the Tiger but will still make a really killer patina cruiser once its all washed and lightly scrubbed of its nature-y camouflage.

Im not a middleweight guy so I doubt they will stay with me forever but I did my job and saved them from certain death at the hands of mother nature.  
Back to saving my Cycle Truck...haha.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 3, 2021)

Here is a better daytime pic of the 63 American.  It actually has a really quirky type of patina that is growing on me and Im afraid to touch it for fear of messing it up.  May just clean the chrome back up on the fenders, clean the seat and make it road worthy as is.  Who knows....Maybe someone else will fall in love with it!  haha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hard t believe but I think that 63 started out red some of those old Schwinn reds faded like that. Great saves good luck


----------



## tacochris (Feb 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hard t believe but I think that 63 started out red some of those old Schwinn reds faded like that. Great saves good luck



Lol you are on the nose with that.  Hard to believe it use to be red but there is very little left, about 3 inches of it down by the bottom bracket.  
honestly i prefer the greyish color over red and the ghost of the decals is awesome.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 6, 2021)

Decided to throw the patina 63 on the rack today while waiting on Cycle Truck stuff....just wanted to see how much life the finish had left and i was surprised the fender chrome came back pretty awesome!


BEFORE



AFTER



AFTER again


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

tacochris said:


> fender chrome came back pretty awesome!




That early '60s chrome is tough stuff , cleans up nicely. Real deal american steel.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 20, 2021)

Well the 63 American found a new home a few weeks ago and ive been hard at work refurbishing the 1960 Tiger and thought you guys would enjoy a few before and afters.
Let this be further proof that Schwinn chrome defies logic!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 20, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Let this be further proof that Schwinn chrome defies logic!




Nice! Don't take anything away from the elbow grease, but yes the old stuff is especially tough.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice! Don't take anything away from the elbow grease, but yes the old stuff is especially tough.



Lol weeelll i dont like to toot my own horn.  

My dad once told me something i never forgot when he was watching me dig a hole.  He said “no boy, there is already a hole there, you’re just taking the dirt out of it”


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 20, 2021)

Opportunity is missed by some people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Opportunity is missed by some people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work.



But after she gets cleaned up and a trip to the beauty shop and Macy's she's a knock out.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Opportunity is missed by some people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work.



Nothing brings me greater joy than saving something that someone else gave up on or counted out.  This bike is a prime example of amazing potential!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

tacochris said:


> This bike is a prime example of amazing potential!




Tacochris I wanted to thank you for posting something in middleweights, it had been almost a week since anyone posted anything. I was tempted to go to my storage and drag a few bikes out just to keep the forum rolling. I love the snow and cold but I miss my bikes and riding for hours, tough time of year for me.I'm going tomake a point not to let it go a week again if I can.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 21, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Tacochris I wanted to thank you for posting something in middleweights, it had been almost a week since anyone posted anything. I was tempted to go to my storage and drag a few bikes out just to keep the forum rolling. I love the snow and cold but I miss my bikes and riding for hours, tough time of year for me.I'm going tomake a point not to let it go a week again if I can.



Man i dont really do middleweights but i do old patina/survivor bikes and both of these just screamed beauty to me.  The Tiger has actually grown on me alot as im seeing how well its shining up!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, all the chrome is officially done and poppin and the paint has been scrubbed and cleaned.  Boy did this ol fella clean up! 
Check the before pic of the rims!  
Next stop is the correct Tiger chainguard, some S7 whitewalls and a correct seat!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

Love it, are you springing for the bigger S-7 brick WW? I don't think you mentioned the 2 speed, I love my 2 speeds nice job.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 21, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Love it, are you springing for the bigger S-7 brick WW? I don't think you mentioned the 2 speed, I love my 2 speeds nice job.



I would prefer the bigger S7 bricks honestly because i like as fat of a whitewalls as i can get away with.  Really fill up those dad-gum fenders.  
O yeah my bad, she is indeed a 2 speed rear which is a decent selling point once i rebuild it.  Its got alot of rearward slop right now.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

I need to service my 2 speed as well. mrg has great prices on the big brick WW but he wants you to buy 3 pairs to ship. It is still worth it consider single set from feebay is $70+. Is there anyone around you could sell a couple sets to? I need a set.Trying to sell some items to place another order.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 23, 2021)

Schwinn chrome will amaze you how it will clean up  !!!!!


----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 23, 2021)

Amazing restoration/clean up. This thread was is better then some books iv read lately.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 23, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> Amazing restoration/clean up. This thread was is better then some books iv read lately.



Awesome!  O trust me if you think this one is good, you haven't gone thru my Cycle Truck build!  Lol









						The epic revival of the Worst Cycle-Truck ever | Project Rides
					

I’m starting this thread to document something you guys will either love or hate but its happening. In this thread you will find the rebirth of what has to be the worst Cycle Truck every revived (that I know of). This bike was part of a group of bikes I rescued that sat in huge piles for MANY...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 23, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Awesome!  O trust me if you think this one is good, you haven't gone thru my Cycle Truck build!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, wow. I didn't even consider cutting off bad parts of bikes and welding on diffrent parts, and the front fender! It was its own tragedy/love story all together. Amazing, incredible work. Makes me feel like I need to do this hobby more justice.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 23, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> Ok, wow. I didn't even consider cutting off bad parts of bikes and welding on diffrent parts, and the front fender! It was its own tragedy/love story all together. Amazing, incredible work. Makes me feel like I need to do this hobby more justice.



Thanks for checking it out!  I get called crazy all the time because I will save the worst looking bikes but there is something in my personality that helps me see beauty in the forgotten and unloved.  I like that fact that what I do makes people look at their "parts bikes" a little differently.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's a picture of a '60 that I recently finished.  Started off about where you did but had to free the headset from the welds holding it to the stem.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 23, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Here's a picture of a '60 that I recently finished.




Very nice love the painted fenders, nice and straight. Did you roll and paint the fenders or are they just that fresh?


----------



## tacochris (Feb 23, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Here's a picture of a '60 that I recently finished.  Started off about where you did but had to free the headset from the welds holding it to the stem.
> 
> View attachment 1362887



Thats a really good looking bike, especially in red!  You're not alone because I have a 59 that had the crank hardware tack welded to the friggin arm.  Havent dealt with that yet.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2021)

The fenders were pretty good to begin with but I'm getting pretty good with some hammers and dollies. I repainted it after I stripped off a DIY paint job that was basically paint over everything then "adorned" with some silver pinstriping tape.  In this picture, you can see the welds at the top of the head tube and the stem. Part of what was welded together was the bracket for the front rack. I chose the Speedster route because I like painted fenders and blackwall tires.  The two speed was removed from a '59 girls Fairlady and added to the Speedster.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice work. wish I could clean up some of the fenders I have. Not a skill I posses , maybe next time around.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2021)

There are guys advertising fender rolling in the Services part the Etc. Forum.  Or, if you think you have enough fenders, and want to learn a new skill, Harbor Freight has a small English wheel that can be used to roll fenders. A local collector has such a wheel and has rolled fenders for me. They've turned out really nice.


----------

